

Google pays $1.4 million fine in Italy over StreetView concerns - nairteashop
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/03/us-italy-google-privacy-idUSBREA3226A20140403

======
abhishekmdb
hmm, and that was done by south korea too previous year

